# High speed memory performance with AMD FX!



## saikiasunny (Jun 1, 2012)

Check out this nice article!

www.tomshardware.com/reviews/bulldozer-ddr3-overclocking,3209.html

Does High-Speed DDR3 Help AMD's FX? Four 8 GB Kits, Reviewed : Does Faster RAM Improve The Performance Of AMD FX CPUs?


----------



## topgear (Jun 4, 2012)

^^ nice find .. TFS


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 4, 2012)

Welcome. Now i have a question should i buy a 1333mhz ram and oc it, or straight away buy a 1600 mhz ram?


----------



## topgear (Jun 5, 2012)

based on the article better would be if you opt for DDR3 ram modules with 1600 Mhz or even more speed - they have better OC potential to reach over 2k+ Mhz speed than 1333 Mhz ram modules.


----------



## Minion (Jun 5, 2012)

Price difference is not much between 1333Mhz and 1600 so better buy 1600Mhz ram.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks guys, i will upgrade my pc in the coming days. So was confused regarding the rams!


----------



## topgear (Jun 6, 2012)

^^ so you are going to get a FX cpu , which one ?


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 6, 2012)

If my budget will allow, i will go with the phenom 1075t or a fx4100. But still almost a week is left for the purchase!


----------



## topgear (Jun 7, 2012)

get either a FX6100 or *1075T* as early as possible because cpus like 1075T, 1090T, 1100T is non longer in production ( actually no Athlon II quads and PII quad/hexa core cpus except 960T ) right now.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 7, 2012)

I think i will go with the 1075t. My budget will be 40k(+1k extension). Will the asus m5a97 can handle an overclock of 3.7-3.8 ghz of the 1075t? I can't get the ga 970a ud3


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 7, 2012)

Asus Mobo you mentioned is good and it can handle it.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks. Just need to wait for 10 days for the parts and the money!


----------



## topgear (Jun 8, 2012)

^^ if you can manage the cooling even 4 Ghz is possible


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 8, 2012)

Hyper 212 evo will be the cooler. I think it will be enough


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 8, 2012)

saikiasunny said:


> I think i will go with the 1075t. My budget will be 40k(+1k extension). Will the asus m5a97 can handle an overclock of 3.7-3.8 ghz of the 1075t? I can't get the ga 970a ud3



M5A97 is enough for your needs.
But with 1075T? You can get to 3.8 mark, but I have tested that with stock cooler you can go to 3.5GHz (at max).


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 8, 2012)

In almost all reviews, they were able to get 4.1 to 4.2 ghz. So with the hot ambient temperatures of my room, even a 3.6 ghz overclock will be good.


----------



## topgear (Jun 9, 2012)

^^ Just wait for winter season to reach 4ghz mark


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 9, 2012)

During winters the ambient temperatures reaches 4-5 celcius . Hey can a s12ii 520w handle a oc'ed 1075t and a his 7850?


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 9, 2012)

saikiasunny said:


> During winters the ambient temperatures reaches 4-5 celcius . Hey can a s12ii 520w handle a oc'ed 1075t and a his 7850?



Without any problem!!
Enjoy overclocking in those temperature.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks, but its quite difficult to use a pc during these temps!


----------



## topgear (Jun 10, 2012)

saikiasunny said:


> During winters the ambient temperatures reaches 4-5 celcius . Hey can a s12ii 520w handle a oc'ed 1075t and a his 7850?



if you are aiming for 4 Ghz or 4 Ghz+ speed with 1.5v or more vcore I would say No.

AMD Phenom II X6 1075T & X4 970 Review - Page 11 - Power Consumption & Conclusion


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 10, 2012)

Hey those are full system consumption, right? But they are using a hd 5870, and i plan to use a hd7850. So i think it should be enough. Whats your say?


----------



## topgear (Jun 11, 2012)

yep, they are using a HD5870 but they are stress testing the cpu with prime95 app which  puts it's load on cpu only - so the power consumption chart shows how much an Stock/Oced 1075T can cnsume under full load with HD5870 at idle power consumption difference between HD5870 and HD7850 is only ~10W.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 11, 2012)

So that means a gs600 is what i need right? Also won't be stressing the cpu that much, or am i?
Another query- is it possible to overclock rams without oc'ing the cpu?


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 11, 2012)

saikiasunny said:


> So that means a gs600 is what i need right? Also won't be stressing the cpu that much, or am i?


According to that review GS600 will work.



> Another query- is it possible to overclock rams without oc'ing the cpu?



In bios you can overclock RAm manually or using XMP profiles. Although overclocking BIOS have very little effect on performance.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 11, 2012)

But amd supports spd right?


----------



## topgear (Jun 12, 2012)

^^ yes.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 12, 2012)

So can i use intel xmp profiles with amd boards?


----------



## topgear (Jun 13, 2012)

if the ram timings/settings are not correctly auto detected you may have to manually input them - use cpu-z to get the SPD info of your memory modules, take a note of the timing ( at your desired speed ).


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks topgear and d6bmg! This waiting period is really long


----------



## veera_champ (Aug 3, 2012)

hi guys i bought corsair vengence1600 mhz ram 4 gb ( 4X4 )for  my AMD FX 8150 with BIOSTAR TA 990FXE but it showing 1333 mhz what should i do?


----------



## topgear (Aug 4, 2012)

^^ manually set the cpu/ram multiplier ( mem clock ) or ram speed alone.


----------

